# Zombie Felties - A Man and His Cat



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My latest pair of zombie felties, made in affectionate tribute to our good HF buddy, Bone Dancer.

The man himself, possibly in his younger, pre-gray hair days:

BD003 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

His devoted sidekick, Frank the Cat:

F001 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Best friends - or maybe fiends, depending on the circumstances:

BF006 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

For inspiration, I took a look at some of the pictures in Bone Dancer's photo albums on his profile page. That's where the brightly colored suspenders came from.

I think I used more stitches in the Frank feltie than I have in all other felties I've made so far:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thank you very much, I'm honored.

And Frank approves


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> And Frank approves


Whew, I'm relieved, because there's nothing worse than a disapproving cat:jol:

Glad you like them!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Those are so awesome!!! You are so talented Roxy and you have a wonderful imagination. I'm sure William and Frank are very honored to be the models for your latest creations!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What a pair! The Felties look great too.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> What a pair!)


Why, thank you, honey! Oh wait, you mean Bill and Frank

Thanks, my dears. Appreciate the lovely compliments:kisskin:


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

We just got back from the beach. I looked at them briefly but I was almost out of data so had to wait until we got home to respond. Those are *absolutely FABULOUS!!!*
You are soooo crazy talented. I love that you did Bill and Frank. I am literally grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love the two of them. Did you stuff Frank's with catnip? I'm sure he'd love it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Yeah, but Bill might not if Frank went catnip crazy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They're on their way to their new home today. I know they will be happy there, especially the Frank feltie:jol:


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Roxy you are da bomb!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, thanks, THL


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

You are so talented with these felties! I love seeing each new one you create. Frank and BD are a truly fitting pair.


----------

